# Table without stretchers???



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My grandson has some purple heart with what looks to be an oak strip down the middle. He started it in 9th grade woodshop. It was going to be the bottom of a wagon, but now he wants to make a table out of it. It is about full 4/4×18" x 26" +/-, I didn't have a tape with me. It looks strong enough to be a small table with out any stretchers under it. If the legs are mortised in the corners, will it hold up?

EDIT: I meant without stretcher or an apron??


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Depending on design stretchers may not be needed (included in the apron ! ?)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I think I messed up the parts, would it be stable and last with out an apron or stretchers? with just the legs mortised into the 1" thick top?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

As long a I don't have to sit on it…... HA HA..
For a real small table … moritising into the top may work…
but what would I know.. I like aprons, stretchers and things like that…I work in a HOSPITAL part time… remember…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

If it is going to see some use…I think it's kind of iffy.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the idea of putting stretchers in it, Topmax.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey I say turn the frowny face down and go for it. It has to be good and dry by now- BTW I think it would look great with some LOG legs- through tenoned through that beautiful purple top.  I want to do one like that one day. But need some big fat purpleheart.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, the top itself is plenty thick enough to be stable without an apron. However, an apron also functions to stabilize the legs. Mlortising the legs directly into the top without apron or stretchers will give you a perfectly serviceable table, in my opinion. But be prepared for it to have a bit of a wobble.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bob
there are plenty of tables with out stretchers larger Than that ,that do fine for many years.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

Purple Heart is amazingly dense and strong. I don't see any problem with a span that short even with things on the table.
Down in South America they build barns with Purple Heart.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well my 2 cents is that it would do fine with the legs mortised in..if you were to put a collar of some purple heart around each leg on the underside and have dowels going into the legs from the collar…that would strengthen the legs really well…it doubles the thickness around each leg ..just my thought on it….grizz…oh and for added strength and a cool design feature…put a dovetail piece into the legs and table top on the top side..just two in each leg…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

he cuold allso make the legs like a roman II with two strechers in the mittle
with tenons and 4 wedges
then you don´t place the legs in the corners and the table will rest on the top board of both II

just an idea

Dennis


----------



## horsefly (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you given any thought to pedestal type legs? You could attach a separate platform under the existing top for attachment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

No haven't thought about pedestal. Thought about mortising a cool design through the top. Re-enforcing the legs with an extra layer of purple heart sound like a good idea. If it wobbles, it will not last long.

You are right about working in a hospital changing youir views a bit larry. Being a volunteer fireman changed a few of mine. A prison guard told me about half the drivers on the road are within inches of bing in there!!


----------

